# Squirrel Taxidermy Start To Finish



## M.Magis

Sounds like you’ve been reading some *old *instructions. Pitch them and go to www.taxidermy.com and get a video. Though the video quality isn’t always the best, it’ll save you a lot of time and frustration compared to trying those instructions. Regarding the feet, all meat comes out, which means skinning to the toe nail.


----------



## team_realtree

i will try taxidermy.com. I understand that people won't want to tackle all of this thread but my main two remaining questions are what to do with the head and is simply fleshing and using borax sufficient.


----------



## M.Magis

The head is skinned out like the rest of the animal and borax will be fine for your first. That’s why I suggested the video, it will explain everything and seeing it helps.


----------



## scrapewatcher

1st off you don't have to remove the entrials. your going to skin the whole thing out. before you make an ensicion (spelling ?)figure out what position you want it mounted. sitting or climbing or other wise. and don't try to build back the skull just get a good manikin. and skin the feet all the way back to the toenails or close as you can get. if i were you i would get a dvd on the subject and watch it a few times to get an idea what you need to do. if it doesn't turn out you can always tear it off and do another one. borax will work but the stuff is subject to humidity. a tan would be alot better. when you get ready to do a fox remember a grey fox has alot tougher hide than a red so be more cautious with a red. it's thinner. you'll be ok just do a few. get some referance.


----------



## JerseyJays

tanning is ALWAYS best bet. BUT squirrles, once you scrape the meat off, let it soak in denatured alcohol for a day, the rest of the red membrane turnes color and will peel off eaily... then mount...

use elzey forms from mckenzie remove the skull the whole way.

use bubble eyes they work very well for squirrles

MY OPINION: dont start on a lifesize animal, an dont start on a squirrel. you dont want to get turned off to taxidermy on your first mount, and a squirrel is one of the toughest. (especially when you need to turn the ears inside out)LOL

i would reccomend starting with a deer head or fox head, once you throw legs in the mixture it becomes a headache 

good luck to you


----------

